# Swiss cheese anyone?



## moz (Aug 4, 2012)

A beauty from a first year. Putting this trough in and totally failed in transferring measurements onto trough. Decided to play connect four instead


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Does your shop do mandatory drug testing?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Next time, have a blind man drill for you. He couldn't possibly do it any worse..........:laughing:


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Just cut the whole side panel out, you don't need it


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

So, what did you do to clean that mess up ?
I think i would cut a square out of the back panel and call it good.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Actually I would have throwin a fit ... If he was useless he would have been walking home


----------



## moz (Aug 4, 2012)

Haha. Hilarious! They might start drug testing now though. 

The spuds on this one go in the side so thats why had to cut out otherwise the is a square section in the back already prefabbed. Well, cut out new holes so it fitted nicely, then will get some sticky white plastic and cut a big section to fit inside covering the wrong holes then another square piece the same size with no holes to go on the other side of the trough so it looks even


----------



## moz (Aug 4, 2012)

Actually, site supervisor was pretty cool. Looked at it and calmly decided course of action and let me rectify. 

He didn't want a square cut out for some reason. So that's why the holes.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Just proves venting is important in plumbing.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

WOW


----------

